# Bestanden ;)



## Paradize (7. März 2010)

So ich wollts auch mal verkünden , nach dem 4 Wöchentlichen Lehrgang hatte ich nun Samstag endlich meine Prüfung.

Ingesammt waren es 60 Fragen , zu jeden Themengebiet 10 Fragen , die Themengebiete waren : Fischkunde , Allgemeine Fischkunde , Umweltschutz , Gerätekunde , Gewässerkunde und Gesetzeskunde.

Ich weiß zwar nicht wieviele Fehler ich hatte , ich aber ich denke mal es waren maximal 5.

Leider bringt mir der Schein momentan nicht viel , der Winter macht mir leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung , obwohl ich jetzt noch heißer als sonst bin zu Angeln.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein dickes Petri Heil für das Jahr 2010


----------



## zanderohli (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bestanden *

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Petri Heil für die bervorstehende Saison


----------



## catfish 69 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bestanden *

von mir auch alles gute zur bestandenen prüfung, und dicke fänge im jahr 2010!!!!falls der winter dieses jahr noch mal endet!!!


----------



## haigererangler (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bestanden *

herzlichen glückwunsch  

hab meine auch dieses jahr bestanden, und war noch nicht angeln -.-


----------



## AWU13 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bestanden *

#6Gut gemacht.


----------



## smergol (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bestanden *

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Und - Kopf hoch! Der nächste Frühling kommt gewiss, und es wird eine lange eisfreie Zeit.

Alles Gute
smergol


----------



## jogibaer1996 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bestanden *

Glückwunsch... ich hab meine am 1. Dezember 09 bestanden... hatte 0 fehlerpkts inder gesamtenprüfung. hattest du keine praxis?
ich war schon 4 mal dieses jahr angeln, aber davon 3 mal am forellensee...
aber gut, zur not geht auch das.
bin amsamstag wieder zum fopu, und bin schon jetzt heiß wie frittenfett^^

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Paradize (8. März 2010)

*AW: Bestanden *

Praxis hatte ich auch , aber das kann man keine Prüfung nennen.

Wir sollten Wurfübungen machen , allerdings haben die Prüfer irgendwelche Punkte aufgeschrieben , habe nichtmal richtig hingeguckt , denen war das auch egal.


----------



## Paradize (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bestanden *

Vorhin mein Fangbuch 2010 sowie Kanalkarte bekommen.

Ich freu mich grad so dermassen dolle 

Vom 02 - 05 April gehts erstmal wieder auf Karpfen , hoffe jedenfalls das die Teiche bis dahin frei sind.


----------



## AWU13 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bestanden *

Toi, toi#6
Lass dann mal hören#h


----------



## Fanny (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bestanden *

Hi, Glückwunsch!Ich habe die prüfung auch bestanden,allerdings braucht man in Nrw keine Pflichtlehrgänge,oder waren die freiwillig?


----------



## David Kanal (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bestanden *

herzlichen glückwunsch #h #h #h







Und viel Erfolg für 2010:m


----------

